# Is my platy pregnant?? How long til she drops them??



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive had this platy for about two weeks now and its the only one in my tank and ive heard she could still be pregnant without a mate


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep. Pregs. She looks slightly boxy by the picture. Should be anytime now.


----------



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

Are you sure? Because shes been like this for over a week


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Pretty sure. Pregnancy can last anywhere from 3-5 weeks, more or less.


----------



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

Should i be feeding her more or less?


----------

